# growth number of drivers vs passengers, which one is more?



## Lyfty (Jul 26, 2014)

What do you guys think about that? Do you think that the growth number of drivers exceeds the growth number of passengers or not? 
In Charlotte I think the number of drivers is increasing way more than the number of passengers, but that's just my personal observation.
Is there like a website that shows such figures? That would be awesome


----------



## u_no_me (Jun 27, 2014)

Lyft is the only one who would have that actual data, and they're not going to put it on a website.

You just have to determine if you are busier or less busy in similar place/time/event frames.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I think we need MANY more drivers to meet the high rider demand JMO


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well Ive noticed a increase of new drivers in Charleston area, when I meet them at airport and talk. Most of them have been driving for a week only. The thing is many of them also have another job. They are not able drive during week. It balances itself out i think.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

Sucks in LA
Firestone car service says they get Apx 20-30 uber cars A DAY trying to pass the vehicle inspection 
And that's just one shop !!!!!


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well im sure at some point out of 30 drivers maybe only 2 or 3 will last


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

Lyfty said:


> What do you guys think about that? Do you think that the growth number of drivers exceeds the growth number of passengers or not?
> In Charlotte I think the number of drivers is increasing way more than the number of passengers, but that's just my personal observation.
> Is there like a website that shows such figures? That would be awesome


Lyft has fought tooth and nail to keep data on number of rides and drivers secret even in judicial venues, or in front of regulators while seeking regulatory approval.

I would advise Lyft drivers to be proactive in popularizing Lyft service. Get Lyft cards with your referral code and hand em out to people in front of train stations, bars, malls, busy sidewalks, your Uber passengers, post flyers at grocery stores, bus stops...be imaginative! Use your time while awaiting a ping to gin up some business and referral bonuses for yourself.


----------



## Uberdooper (Aug 19, 2014)

2 or 3 will remain ? Keep dreaming 

There are enough dumb guys or ones who rather drive 24/7 and stay away from their grumpy wives even for $5 and hour dude ..


Too many drivers ... Low fares 
The party is over


----------



## Elmoooy (Sep 3, 2014)

Well you know how UBER advertise earn 20 bucks an hour, etc etc, I'm sure at some point ppl realize that the numbers are before any deductions and then some drivers don't get the rating they need.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Uberdooper said:


> 2 or 3 will remain ? Keep dreaming
> 
> There are enough dumb guys or ones who rather drive 24/7 and stay away from their grumpy wives even for $5 and hour dude ..
> 
> ...


THATS MEIN A NUTSHELL! only my wife still hasn't caught on. LOL


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

We need MANY new drivers to keep up with demand!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

http://www.wired.com/2014/09/ubers-revenue-12-times-bigger-lyfts-new-study-says/


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

lyft is outnumbered 25:1 here in dc. fact. to people when I say lyft, ive noticed the majority of lyft users are extremely cheap than those with uber to the point the young riders brag they only use it for the free rides and would never pay lyft for a ride. some even say theyd rather pay uber!


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I just got my 1st state taxi fine $2,700 payable in 3 weeks!. Uber has provided me a attorney and paid the $2,700 for me.


----------



## UberOrlDriver (Sep 3, 2014)

Thank goodness in Florida we don't have car inspections anymore. They stopped doing that about 25 years ago.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> lyft is outnumbered 25:1 here in dc. fact. to people when I say lyft, ive noticed the majority of lyft users are extremely cheap than those with uber to the point the young riders brag they only use it for the free rides and would never pay lyft for a ride. some even say theyd rather pay uber!


Apropos of nothing, have you seen the amount of Lyft swag on Ebay? Who's going to buy this stuff? Crazy.
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....TR2.TRC0.A0.H0.XLyft.TRS0&_nkw=Lyft&_sacat=0

Is it true Lyft mails you a stache after completing 20 rides? I've never received a thing from them, and have only done three rides since getting approved 3 weeks ago, because I find their App and website are useless. I hate having to switch between Apps, and I have tried all of the Navigation App choices. Also, when using any of the Nav choices in Lyft mode NONE OF THEM WORK. I get sent in circles and can rarely find the Pax! It is so frustrating, I give up and switch back to Uber driving. I really wanted Lyft to work and be a viable, possibly more driver friendly alternative to Uber. It is a real missed opportunity for them, that they can make a better App experience for drivers -- if they would improve their product and driver support, they could get some real traction, with so many Uber drivers now disaffected, Lyft could attract a mass migration of Uber drivers. But their unresolved App and website hang ups and zero driver support are too big a barrier, at least for me.


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

DCUberXGrrrl said:


> Apropos of nothing, have you seen the amount of Lyft swag on Ebay? Who's going to buy this stuff? Crazy.
> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_fro....TR2.TRC0.A0.H0.XLyft.TRS0&_nkw=Lyft&_sacat=0
> 
> Is it true Lyft mails you a stache after completing 20 rides? I've never received a thing from them, and have only done three rides since getting approved 3 weeks ago, because I find their App and website are useless. I hate having to switch between Apps, and I have tried all of the Navigation App choices. Also, when using any of the Nav choices in Lyft mode NONE OF THEM WORK. I get sent in circles and can rarely find the Pax! It is so frustrating, I give up and switch back to Uber driving. I really wanted Lyft to work and be a viable, possibly more driver friendly alternative to Uber. It is a real missed opportunity for them, that they can make a better App experience for drivers -- if they would improve their product and driver support, they could get some real traction, with so many Uber drivers now disaffected, Lyft could attract a mass migration of Uber drivers. But their unresolved App and website hang ups and zero driver support are too big a barrier, at least for me.


im at 32 rides with lyft. still waiting on the smaller cuddlestache now, since apparently I didn't make it to cut off from the grille sized stache. I haven't had issues with my maps since I use google maps. maybe its ubers app that's making it difficult to use lyfts?


----------



## Lyft4uDC (Jul 28, 2014)

I never have had issues using google maps for navigation using lyft. I hit navigate and I go to the pax.


----------



## DCUberXGrrrl (Aug 25, 2014)

Lyft4uDC said:


> I never have had issues using google maps for navigation using lyft. I hit navigate and I go to the pax.


I will keep trying, thanks!


----------



## Sydney Uber (Apr 15, 2014)

John said:


> I just got my 1st state taxi fine $2,700 payable in 3 weeks!. Uber has provided me a attorney and paid the $2,700 for me.


Thats good of Uber.

Did they mention anything about not paying for any further fines after the 2nd incident?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

*chi1cabby*


----------



## ElectroFuzz (Jun 10, 2014)

John said:


> I just got my 1st state taxi fine $2,700 payable in 3 weeks!. Uber has provided me a attorney and paid the $2,700 for me.


Where did you get this and how?
Was it by mail?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

Undercover operation and yes by mail


----------



## where's the beef? (Sep 16, 2014)

Sydney Uber said:


> Thats good of Uber.
> 
> Did they mention anything about not paying for any further fines after the 2nd incident?


What?
2 strikes and you are out?


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

where's the beef? said:


> What?
> 2 strikes and you are out?


This statement is ROMOR only!. so far UBER has taken care of everything.


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John said:


> This statement is ROMOR only!. so far UBER has taken care of everything.


I believe that the 'three tickets' policy is talked about in Houston and Orlando threads.


----------



## John (Apr 16, 2014)

I believe that if you get more than 2 tickets you need to find another job anyway. All I can say is that in my case UBER stepped up and took care of everything! soon the taxi will be no more!


----------



## chi1cabby (May 28, 2014)

John said:


> soon the taxi will be no more!


That is heartless!
Taxi drivers didn't do ANYTHING to you!


John said:


> All I can say is that in my case UBER stepped up and took care of everything!


Uber DOESN'T have a choice in this matter! No Driver would continue driving for Uber if the Drivers are left holding the bag!

No wonder you are loathed on each & every Drivers' FB board!


----------



## OldTownSean (Aug 14, 2014)

Haha ya ... His avatar is so creepy I can't focus on his posts.

And taxis being no more? What a LOL! Uber has helped my taxi business. Running consistently 25% over last year profit now. Coincidence? It's either uber or I'm just getting better...


----------

